# Man (or Women) caves



## JohnT (Nov 18, 2015)

Folks, 

I have posted a number of pictures of my man cave (or my favorite place to sit and sip a glass or two). 

We are talking about redecorating and I am strapped for ideas. I really like the cave "as is" and am on the fence over the idea of changing it.

I was just wondering about everybody else. How about posting a picture of your favorite place to do some sippin?? Perhaps I can get some ideas....


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 24, 2015)

My cave is more like a dungeon... 1903 House with 6 1/2 foot high ceilings and the old concrete floors which were no where near level and only on average an inch to two thick and sandstone walls. No way to make that worthy of pics...LOL I keep it clean and that's the cellar...


----------



## Rocky (Nov 24, 2015)

ffemt128 said:


> My cave is more like a dungeon... 1903 House with 6 1/2 foot high ceilings and the old concrete floors which were no where near level and only on average an inch to two thick and sandstone walls. No way to make that worthy of pics...LOL I keep it clean and that's the cellar...



Doug, where in the 'Burgh do you live? I was raised in Forest Hills and lived in Churchill Borough before I left the area. My bride is from McKeesport.


----------



## stickman (Nov 24, 2015)

John, here are some ideas. We have the basement finished, I use the basement kitchen as a tasting area, I was doing some final assessment on the 2014 Malbec, planning to bottle soon. The cellar is behind the kitchen. At the other end of the basement is the theater, 134" with 7.1 surround, normally the lights are off and all you can see is the screen. It's easy to loose track of time down there.


----------



## ChateauRogue (Nov 24, 2015)

All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## Petti (Nov 24, 2015)

@stickman love that wine rack!


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 25, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Doug, where in the 'Burgh do you live? I was raised in Forest Hills and lived in Churchill Borough before I left the area. My bride is from McKeesport.


 

Rocky, We're from the Crafton area. West of the 'Burgh... Convenient to just about everything.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 25, 2015)

ffemt128 said:


> Rocky, We're from the Crafton area. West of the 'Burgh... Convenient to just about everything.



I know it well. My father and later my brother once owned Crafton Beverage Center in the Crafton-Ingram Shopping Center.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Nov 30, 2015)

You will be strong with the force with the Jedi master in your home.


----------



## quiltertoo (Dec 1, 2015)

Is there a quilter sharing that room with the Jedi? I often have a glass of wine in my sewing room.


Mary Lou


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 1, 2015)

quiltertoo said:


> Is there a quilter sharing that room with the Jedi? I often have a glass of wine in my sewing room.
> 
> 
> Mary Lou




They are temporarily staying in my wife's sewing room. She will be happy to get her
table back when I move them.


----------



## Sage (Dec 1, 2015)

Most of my time is spent in the shop. This is where, jerky, sausage, wine, cider, dried fruit and smoked fish happen. We lived here while I built our house and then this became "the dog house".







This is the next room which was our garage.


----------



## Brian55 (Dec 1, 2015)

stickman said:


> John, here are some ideas. We have the basement finished, I use the basement kitchen as a tasting area, I was doing some final assessment on the 2014 Malbec, planning to bottle soon. The cellar is behind the kitchen. At the other end of the basement is the theater, 134" with 7.1 surround, normally the lights are off and all you can see is the screen. It's easy to loose track of time down there.



Nice! What part of IL are you in?


----------



## stickman (Dec 2, 2015)

Central Illinois


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 4, 2015)

Not as fancy as others, but it's mine, all mine! Other than the garage, this is my hangout. Sometimes the kids come down and play with the xbox or wii, or the boys watch a football game when the youngest is watching High School Musical I or II for the 50th time.

Right now it is at 60.5*F, perfect for white wine making, or English Ales (actually a tad low). 

1st image is the wine storage area until I use my machete and clear an area for some built in storage.
2nd is my chair (parents bought it when I was in kindergarten).
3rd and 4th are the views from my chair.

If you look closely you may see a familiar labels on a bunch bottles that someone on this forum was nice enough to share with me. Looking forward to sampling the Chardonnay this weekend, if I can get the significant other to stop studying for her final next week.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 4, 2015)

LOL, Craig you mention the vintage chair but what about the vintage stereo?


----------



## Brian55 (Dec 5, 2015)

stickman said:


> Central Illinois



That's not optimal. We're in northern IL, and have a similar man/woman cave. If we were closer we could do group tastings...


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 5, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> LOL, Craig you mention the vintage chair but what about the vintage stereo?



It still works fine, used to have it set up where the kids gaming TV is now with speakers hanging from the rafters. Limited external digital input, so I have to keep all of the ancillary devices.

One of the McIntosh cone woofers needs replaced. Having issues finding a replacement without replacing the one in the other speaker.


----------



## benaway (Dec 8, 2015)

WELL, I guess my definition of a man cave and others definitions are a wEEEEE bit different.


----------



## benaway (Dec 8, 2015)

ceeaton said:


> Not as fancy as others, but it's mine, all mine! Other than the garage, this is my hangout. Sometimes the kids come down and play with the xbox or wii, or the boys watch a football game when the youngest is watching High School Musical I or II for the 50th time.
> 
> Right now it is at 60.5*F, perfect for white wine making, or English Ales (actually a tad low).
> 
> ...



I like this room, it looks real, and comfortable. ok, real comfortable


----------



## stickman (Dec 8, 2015)

Are you TIG welding there? You've got some nice equipment there, when things break, I don't think you're calling a repair man. Looks like a nice cave to me.


----------



## benaway (Dec 8, 2015)

stickman said:


> Are you TIG welding there? You've got some nice equipment there, when things break, I don't think you're calling a repair man. Looks like a nice cave to me.



yes sir, tig on some stainless. no,i try not to call repairmen.
If i cant fix it, i tear it about to find out why.


----------



## 2020steve (Dec 8, 2015)

My cellar is "total wine" planing, testing, production, and storage (behind the lock door). My wife can do anything she wants with the seven rooms above but this subterranean space is mine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 8, 2015)

Steve nice set up. Now the real question. Does it always look that nice or did you clean up before taking the picture? LOL


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 8, 2015)

2020steve said:


> My cellar is "total wine" planing, testing, production, and storage (behind the lock door). My wife can do anything she wants with the seven rooms above but this subterranean space is mine.



Holy crap!!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 8, 2015)

Dang looks like you are all set in case of the Zombie Apocalypse!



2020steve said:


> My cellar is "total wine" planing, testing, production, and storage (behind the lock door). My wife can do anything she wants with the seven rooms above but this subterranean space is mine.


----------



## benaway (Dec 9, 2015)

that is cool,,,NICE ROOM!!!!!!

see them metal posts in the room?

get a log, strip the bark, let it dry out.

split the log, hollow it out. place halves around post.

drill holes in log, install dowels to invert wine bottles, for drying

wait!!! not done yet!!

find an artiest have them paint the ceiling above the post with branch's and leaves. or, grape vines

LOL....


----------



## JohnT (Dec 9, 2015)

2020steve said:


> My cellar is "total wine" planing, testing, production, and storage (behind the lock door). My wife can do anything she wants with the seven rooms above but this subterranean space is mine.


 
Very nice Steve and right on! 

It is not too much to ask for a little space to call one's own. 

Very nicely organized. Do you have perhaps a recliner and a nice TV in there?


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 9, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Do you have perhaps a recliner and a nice TV in there?



I'm thinking maybe a cot, then I would only have to go upstairs for food.


----------



## 2020steve (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks guys for your nice comments.
If we can get more people to post photos of their work area, bottle storage, ect. others can pickup tips before mistakes are made. 
John T. you have shared with us all ~~ that friends, family, and making wine are a treasured life style and I agree.


----------



## benaway (Dec 9, 2015)

like to come hang out in your room and learn !!!!


----------



## japaisley1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Love your spaces!! This is giving me some great ideas. I look forward to getting my own area set up as well. Now to get my husband to work! lol.


----------

